# Homemade Tyvek Socks ?



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

We are making a bunch of tyvek windsocks but are using house wrap because we got some very cheap. I have been told that if you wash it it will soften up. My question is how do I wash it in the machine? What temp water? Also do you dry it in the dryer? Thanks


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Im not sure but Im thinking if you throw it in the dryer it would melt... Ive heard of guys losing spreads due to melting so I wouldnt recommend it. Maybe someone else can help you a little bit more.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I wouldn't think it would melt but I sent you a pm with a guys name that has made a bunch of them. He will know for sure. :wink:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Wash in warm water with capfull of Fabric Softener.

Dry in dryer if you want, on low to med. heat.

I made over 500 of these and they worked well.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok I guess im wrong, I dont know how the guys melted his but I saw a guy talking about how he melted them in the dryer...


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

travery, did u use homewrap tyvek for your socks? I've always thought that it would be too thin, but one day i had a pice of it and crumpled it up a bunch of times and it actually softened up pretty well, just curious if anyone else has used homewrap with success.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I can get some of the housewrap really cheap (free) so im going to try and make a few. Ill tell you how it goes.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I can't personally speak for the house wrap material, but I have cleaned windsocks in the washer and then have put them in the dryer is good success. Never had any quality issues afterward.


----------



## smokestak (Feb 10, 2006)

Ive made about 350 all with house wrap.
heres my take on it.
The material is heavier so I cut the size down a bit. Be sure and trim all the excess material around the seam. I leave about a 1/4" margin The rest only makes weight and after washing it shows like a racing stripe.

After sewing and trimming crumple them inside out first as much as possible the more wrinkles the better. I put them about 3 doz. at a time in wash machine reg cycle then dryer on low heat. Turn right side out crumple again and run through 2 or 3 more washes. I try to catch it before spin cycle and reset the mach. its the agitating that you need

I quit messing with collar seams they were too much trouble. I have my sock pattern made to use 3" thin wall plastic pipe. Cut 3/4" peices and slide them in place from inside it pulls up tight with about 2" left over Smear it with glue and fold in to cover the pipe sleeve .Punch two holes through the pipe and tyvek with a paper punch and slide 3/18 stake through holes. No need for grommets and they don't get all bent out of shape.

Now my secrets out I hope I don't see some one making money off of it next year........


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hey thanks alot for the pointer smokestak, got a couple Q's for ya, what kind of thread do u use for the sewing, i've heard of guys having problems with the thread eventually rotting. I also got a little lost on the pipe for the collar, is it copper pipe that you bend? is there anyway you could throw a few pics of a few up to get a better idea, thanks again for sharing your wisdom


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

use synthetic thread such as polyester or nylon...don't use cotton


----------



## smokestak (Feb 10, 2006)

I use nylon thread not sure what size it is but it nearly cuts your fingers if you try to break it with your hands.

The pipe I get from home depot its 3" thin wall PVC (like what is used for drain feilds except without the holes) wall thickness is about 1/8" or less cost about $6.00 for 10' length. I measured the pieces they are closer to 5/8"wide.I cut pipe down to 5' so its easier to handle set up a fence on a band saw and start cutting rings.

Sew the sox necks at a slight taper so the ring pulls up tight before slipping out the end from the inside.If you make them a little long you can trim before glueing I have some I was in a rush to use that aren't glued just folded and used them several times last year and they never slipped..

sorry no pics yet I'm still in the stoneage when it comes to these electronic things..........

smokestak


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree with stak on the whole washing process. I washed my cut-out patterns before sewing , though. I wrinkled each half up into balls and then throw them in the wash. The more wrinkles the better It was much easier to sew the softened bodies! I used a poly thread. As for the neck band.... I sewed a collar seam, and then inserted .10 trimmer line (weed wacker) into it and taped the ends together as a loop. I grommeted the stake holes so that the flange of the grommet pinches the trimmer line and cant tear out. They are pretty darn tough decoys actually!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

[siteimg]6448[/siteimg]


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hey thanks again guys for the ideas, I have access to left over house wrap and plastic ties , so i figured this would keep me busy in the offseason, i also want to know what it feels like to kill a few snws over decoys that you've made yourself, one more quick Q, The wrap i have access to has dark blue dupont writing on one side, does this show threw at all if you'd put that on the inside? I was thinking of maybe using that portion to paint to blues and the pure white for the snow. thanks again fella's :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replys guys. I will try to post a pic of them when I am done. Triple B I plan on just painting the ones with writing on them as blues and juvies or just painting them over in white. Thanks agian for all of the help.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I do, however, know that I wont be doing anymore homemades... It was great to get my spread started, but the labor is just too much to justify. Atleast buy blank socks, and construct from there. Just My Opinion! :beer:


----------



## brandtr (Mar 3, 2004)

I have also made about 400 out of house wrap and I also wrinkled them as much as possible. They are not as soft as the othe tvyek but are soft enough to work. We have used these for 3 years and they are still in good shape. The writing does not show thru.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

According to a tyvak rep. throwing them in a dryer with a couple of towels at low heat will make them Charmin soft.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I washed them with warm water and a good amount of fabric softener. I then put them in the dryer on LOW heat for about ten minutes. They turned out really soft. However they will shrink a little so make your pattern a little large. I think the look pretty good. I will find out on Sunday what the geese think. As another note, I can say that if you put them in the dryer on med or high heat they will melt and shrivel to a rock hard wad!! Luckily it was only five decoys that I lost.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

The tyvek that i used to make 600 decoys have never had a problem with. Washed them and put on high heat untill dry- never shrunk-never got rock hard- or anything. I guess some people just dont other peoples advice on what tyvek to use. good luck


----------



## CAZ (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I am new to the site today and I was reading your disscussions on Tyvek windsocks. My question is are you using the normal house wrap you buy at home depot?

And does the Tyvek label show through when they get wet or does it show at all?

I make my own silhouettes and I want to make my own windsocks so can you guys help me out?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes we are talking about regular home depot tyvek... "HOUSE WRAP"

No the labels do not show through. If you have one that is really lettered up, paint into a blue.


----------



## CAZ (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Travery,

Thanks for the info. Now, are you using just fabric softener in the washer or just plain water?

I know that some detergents leave a residue that blocks UV rays.

That stuff does often pretty quick.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I just used cheap regular softener and they turned out good.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

wyogoose said:


> I just used cheap regular softener and they turned out good.


Same here


----------



## ALLSTAR55 (Apr 3, 2006)

One post suggested buying windsock blanks. Do you get them from northwinds?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Fritz Grove, Canadian NW's, Jim Jones, Green Bay...

If you contact any of the windsock mfg they will likely have plain collared and grommeted socks available.


----------



## Lindahl (Mar 20, 2007)

New to the site.

What a great bunch of information on making wind socks.

Am just getting started in snow geese, snow goose, snow geeses snow gooses, ah whatever.

Great posts and info on ideas.

Am taking the kids and grandpa out this next week somewhere in North Dakota come snot and high water to try and slip and play in the mud and kill some tundra eating white flying cattle.

Can't wait to drive the truck out in the field to put out decoys? 

Ah sir we got stuck out in a field can you pull us out with that big lawn mower in your shed? :withstupid:

Good post.

Avid bird watcher....

........after the shot. Man, now that's bird watching.


----------

